# ok pics of the hatchling rack, well a book case lol



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thought id post on here aswell. Finaly got it built up and looking good, just need little tipper tapper feet now hahaha, o and waiting for my heat cable and thermostat . so excited 










:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

so what u think guys ?


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

It's going to look great and will be even better when it's filled with littleun's!!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol , i hope so , just waiting for the heat cable now and thermoastat then cut paper to fit tubs and get all the milk tops etc and then the little homes will be ready :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't forget the loo roll tubes! Like being back at school! Lol


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

lol yer x


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

That looks fab hun, well done!!


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks hun. xx


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

and were nearly done , recived my heat cable today and thermostat, well impressed. proper bargin and half £50 for 16m heat cable and a thermocontrol 2 thermostat. least got em now and can start putting everything in place. How many lines of heat cable should i do per shelf ?:2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Jamie90 (Feb 18, 2012)

mariex4 said:


> and were nearly done , recived my heat cable today and thermostat, well impressed. proper bargin and half £50 for 16m heat cable and a thermocontrol 2 thermostat. least got em now and can start putting everything in place. How many lines of heat cable should i do per shelf ?:2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na::2thumb::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Where did you get the heat cable at that price!?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

off here jamie90. you just got to keep looking, lol


----------



## davidwilliams (Oct 21, 2010)

*heat cable*

you want some cheap heat cable? i have zoo med brand new boxed 16m 150 watts heat cable, £35. £5 to send if your interested :2thumb:




Jamie90 said:


> Where did you get the heat cable at that price!?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

all ready told him :Na_Na_Na_Na: about you, davidwilliams. I was debating wether to buy the other but skint at mo lol :bash:


----------

